# UK terror level raised.



## CQB (Aug 29, 2014)

Britain's government has raised the country's terror threat level to "severe," Home Secretary Theresa May said on Friday. 

It's the second highest of five potential threat levels. According to the U.K. government, it means an attack is "highly likely." But there is no intelligence to suggest an attack is imminent.

http://www.businessinsider.com/uk-terror-threat-level-severe-2014-8


----------



## pardus (Aug 30, 2014)

I saw this today. The Poms don't usual freak out over nothing and they have a decent intel structure, but they are also the major western jihadist breeding capital in the world, and they are whinging wankers so there's always a first.

Hopefully it comes to nothing.


----------



## AWP (Aug 30, 2014)

As a semi-related aside, our TSA needs to visit Heathrow and plagiarize the living daylights out of their methods. Fast, thorough, and I've never had a personality issue with them, unlike the TSA which is staffed with turds of every sort.


----------



## pardus (Aug 30, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> As a semi-related aside, our TSA needs to visit Heathrow and plagiarize the living daylights out of their methods. Fast, thorough, and I've never had a personality issue with them, unlike the TSA which is staffed with turds of every sort.



I try to use my mil ID as a "please dont rape me and get me through faster" way of getting on a plane, however I refuse to jump into the "cancer, look at your dick" box, so I've had TSA 'agents' (LOL!) loudly proclaim "MAKE WAY, I'M ESCORTING THIS VETERAN THROUGH TO THANK HIM FOR HIS SERVICE!!!" then I say fuck no to the scanner and watch them squirm as they have to pat me down in public. Yes ladies and gents, this is how your govt treats it's brave defenders of freedom. 
Don't forget to take your shoes off... bitch.

TSA is one 'fuck you' behind Pakistan.


----------



## CQB (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm sure they're on the money with the elevated level. My wish is they're going to be on the front foot & not just watch & wait. 
Also the UK has had many years to get things right, having had to deal with the IRA beforehand.


----------



## digrar (Aug 30, 2014)

Australia, meanwhile, has raised its security level from "No worries" to "She'll be right, mate". Three more escalation levels remain: "Crikey!', "I think we'll need to cancel the barbie this weekend" and "The barbie is cancelled". So far no situation has ever warranted use of the final escalation level.


----------



## CQB (Aug 30, 2014)

A full list of levels by country. 

http://www.ucango.com.au/features-1/terror-alerts-by-john-cleese


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 30, 2014)

digrar said:


> Australia, meanwhile, has raised its security level from "No worries" to "She'll be right, mate". Three more escalation levels remain: "Crikey!', "I think we'll need to cancel the barbie this weekend" and "The barbie is cancelled". So far no situation has ever warranted use of the final escalation level.


And the U.S. is still trying to figure out it's strategy...


----------



## policemedic (Aug 30, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> And the U.S. is still trying to figure out it's strategy...




Yeah.  Do we need a four- or nine-iron, or maybe a wedge?  Sometimes it's hard to figure these things out, particularly if the green is tricky.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 30, 2014)

Cameron certainly woke up the Twittersphere. 
http://twitchy.com/2014/08/29/wow-d...twfbp&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=twupdate

I enjoy reading the Tweets.  My 2 favs vying for 1st place and honorable mention:



> The great orator. Obama, was put to shame by PM Cameron's speech today. Obama's speech was like something from a JV debate team. #*tcot*





> Cameron currently making Obama's presser yesterday look like an opening band at a run-down county fair.


----------



## CQB (Aug 30, 2014)

The Dutch have some plans:
In an effort to discourage young Dutch Muslims from signing up to terrorist movements, ministers plan to increase the options for withdrawing Dutch nationality from dual nationals. 

This is to be extended to people who take part in a terrorist training camp or work in them as instructors, the ministers said. New legislation to this effect will be introduced in parliament next week.

Currently people can lose their Dutch nationality if they join a terrorist organisation or a foreign army which is involved in a war with the Netherlands or one of its allies.

- See more at: http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archiv...rnment_outlines_plan.php#sthash.MbzpT2zn.dpuf


http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2014/08/dutch_government_outlines_plan.php


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 30, 2014)

It's about time the UK did something. Kick ass and take names.

 Also throw out those radicals who are "patrolling" the streets in the name of Allah.

Meanwhile in the U.S....../


----------



## Rapid (Aug 31, 2014)

pardus said:


> The Poms don't usual freak out over nothing and they have a decent intel structure, but they are also the major western jihadist breeding capital in the world



That's because of our lefty politicians. I'd say it's Labour, but the truth is that the 'Conservatives' are separated from them by just a piece of cigarette paper. The whole political establishment is rotten to the core.

The British people weren't consulted about whether or not they wanted hordes of 3rd worlders (namely fucking Pakistanis) imported... but the politicians did it anyway, years ago. I bet they didn't foresee what it would turn into though. But now no one wants to deal with it because it would mean they'd have to rock the politically correct, multicultural boat. Politicians' votes now depend on these 3rd worlders. They're all vying for their vote, because of how many of them there are. Even the 'right wing' Conservatives.

The UK's only hope is UKIP (a political party which actually wants to tackle this problem, as well as a referendum for leaving the EU), which I'm glad to say has been gaining quite a bit of ground lately. I guess that shows there's still some sanity left in the country. But the press and other politicians will do everything they can to try to stop this.

And if you think I'm exaggerating, then read this latest story.



> A culture of Left-wing political correctness led politicians and officials to ignore the plight of *[+1400 cases of]* young girls who were being sexually abused by Asian men *[and that's in just one town!]*, Labour figures have warned.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/labour/11065878/Labour-MPs-Left-ignored-sex-abuse.html



> An unhealthy brand of politics “imported” from Pakistan is partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham and other British cities, a campaigning MP has claimed.
> 
> Simon Danczuk, who helped expose a pattern of grooming of white teenage girls by men from a Pakistani background in Rochdale, where he is the Labour MP, said a culture of intimidation and closing of ranks within parts of the Asian community had mired politics in towns and cities across northern England for years.
> 
> He said [Pakistani] councillors were under constant pressure from the community to “conform” and other politicians acquiesced for fear of being accused of racism, failing to face up to evidence of abuse as a result.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...m-Pakistan-fuelled-sex-abuse-cover-up-MP.html



> Barely credible though we have all found the avalanche of revelations about what had been going on in Rotherham for 16 years, they reflect only one part of what has become the most horrifying scandal in modern Britain. As was documented in Easy Meat, a report earlier this year from the Law and Freedom Foundation, similar tragedies have long been unfolding in towns and cities across the land, where, *with the full connivance of social workers and the police, the criminal abuse of underage girls, many in state “care”, has been organised by largely Pakistani gangs of men on an industrial scale. It has then been systematically covered up by the very people who have allowed and even encouraged this to happen: council officials, police and politicians.*



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...Rotherham-the-real-scandal-is-much-wider.html

Any lefties involved in covering this up, or many of the other similar cases, should just be straight up shot for treason. Just to recap: native, white, British teenage girls were specifically targeted and sexually abused while leftist politicians did nothing (in fact, they literally covered it up for years -- going so far as very conveniently 'losing' evidence) because they didn't want to upset the Pakis. If that doesn't blow your mind...


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2014)

Rapid said:


> That's because of our lefty politicians. I'd say it's Labour, but the truth is that the 'Conservatives' are separated from them by just a piece of cigarette paper. The whole political establishment is rotten to the core.
> 
> The British people weren't consulted about whether or not they wanted hordes of 3rd worlders (namely fucking Pakistanis) imported... but the politicians did it anyway, years ago. I bet they didn't foresee what it would turn into though. But now no one wants to deal with it because it would mean they'd have to rock the politically correct, multicultural boat. Politicians' votes now depend on these 3rd worlders. They're all vying for their vote, because of how many of them there are. Even the 'right wing' Conservatives.
> 
> ...



Holy fuck!

I'm waiting for the west to wake up and move back to the strength and propriety that allowed us to dominate the world for so long. Without it the world is lost.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 31, 2014)

pardus said:


> Holy fuck!
> 
> I'm waiting for the west to wake up and move back to the strength and propriety that allowed us to dominate the world for so long. Without it the world is lost.



I'm afraid it's all downhill from. Humans are fucking stupid and when they're allowed to get comfortable, they get pathetic.

Spinelessness. Political correctness. It's all some kind of misplaced guilt, and white people are the fucking worse for it.

It's not getting better. PC culture and leftish politics have only progressed in the past fifty years. Only a major, major event would be able to stop it. Something that would make all the tards' concerns seem irrelevant because there would be much more fucking important things to worry about. But so long as the majority of our populations can keep consuming their shitty TV shows and such, they're not going to care about anything going on in their own country... until it creeps up on THEM. Shit would have to affect basic individuals on a daily basis before they'd fucking care.

It's easy to praise multiculturalism, vote for a 'progressive' political party, and denounce others for racism... when you live in a neighborhood which is practically all white, and definitely all middle or upper class.


----------



## CQB (Aug 31, 2014)

(Let's not forget the Birmingham schools Trojan Horse affair either.)

So if the UK wants to stop IS guys from returning wouldn't that be abuse of human rights?:wall:


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 1, 2014)

CQB said:


> (Let's not forget the Birmingham schools Trojan Horse affair either.)
> 
> So if the UK wants to stop IS guys from returning wouldn't that be abuse of human rights?:wall:


Only if the PC faggots allow it to be said that way.


----------



## CQB (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm playing Devils Advocate here, as that tactic has been tried before.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rapid said:


> I'm afraid it's all downhill from. Humans are fucking stupid and when they're allowed to get comfortable, they get pathetic.
> 
> Spinelessness. Political correctness. It's all some kind of misplaced guilt, and white people are the fucking worse for it.
> 
> ...



The U.S has this problem also.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 1, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> The U.S has this problem also.



We are a long way from European progressiveness though.


----------



## Phil M (Sep 1, 2014)

Our Government have probably raised the Risk Levels due to our home-grown IS fighters returning to the UK after shitting themselves over the Task Force Black coalition we've been hearing about. (So sorry commander, My mum has sent me a text... I need to go home... err... have you heard of the SAS?).... UK Intelligence services may feel that our UK based ISIS fighters will have been trained to cause problems here once they arrive _HOME?_


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 1, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> We are a long way from European progressiveness though.



We may be but I don't like the last 10 years easy. Progress for the sake of it leads to a shit sandwich fast. Everything from a left agenda to illegals being given almost everything they want or need to stay here and such up the system bothers me.


----------

